# Sonar not working in water



## cslascro (Feb 12, 2011)

Unit is a Garmin 198C Sounder

Well, I've been having trouble with the connector at the back of the unit, so I cleaned both sides out good with dielectric grease.

I was very happy to have the power solidly connected with GPS not going out when the connector was wiggled. I even heard the transducer clicking. I couldn't wait to get out on the water with the unit working again!

In the water, however, the sonar does not work. It clicks away on the trailer, but stops sounding as soon as it hits the water.

The transducer looks fine to me. There is no physical damage beyond a few scratches.

Has anyone else experienced this? Why would water contact stop the transducer from sounding?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you showing an image on the depthfinder once you've cleared the shallows?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Open short when it hits the water?


----------



## cslascro (Feb 12, 2011)

Short under water is what I was thinking, but I don't really know how to know that for sure.

Brett--It's not reading bottom at all in the water. It's not even sounding. It sounds when dry, but as soon as it hits the water I can hear the transducer stop clicking.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Most sonars you do not hear the transducer click when in the water. Before it stopped working did you hear it click while in the water?

I would try resetting factory defaults.

Make sure the correct transducer is selected in setup. Also, does the sonar page show when on the water? Most sonars will not display the sonar menu page if transducer is bad.


----------

